# URGENT:Titus ate a baby wabbit



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He did crunch it but it pretty much dissapeared,in one bite.
Will he pass it or is there,a risk of obstruction?.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

The poor baby!!!!!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

No problem with baby bunnies passing through a dog. It is what a dog's stomach was made for. He may need to be wormed though.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree-I don't foresee any problems from the bunny itself but I have had issues with worms after one of the dog has managed to catch a bunny.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

x3 on the deworming--wild rabbits are notoriously wormy these days. Otherwise a baby rabbit is small enough that his system should digest it without issue.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

ewww...poor bunny!!!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger is jealous. Just think, us raw feeders buy rabbits for our dogs to eat so you just saved some money! 

In all honesty though, I would be freaking out because I hate it when ranger kills things, let alone baby bunnies that are so cute. Healthwise he should be fine - just probably needs a dewormer like others have said. Where was your little one when the carnage happened??


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

As mentioned, no problem with him passing it, a worming is probably in his future though.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I wouldn't worry. Griff got hold of one - or a chipmunk - not sure which as what was undigested came out the other end and that's the only reason why we knew he ate something like that. :yuck: He had been pouncing in the hosta and we knew he was after something but we missed the part where he actually ate it. :doh:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok,just discovered that DH saw him killed another one,an hr before and probably,ate it so he would have eaten 2.
Could this be the hint that he's missing,raw?.
Ranger:the little one was very interested but didn't dare steal it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker ate a whole nest of baby bunnies when he was about 8 months old. 

I got to him just as the last one was in his mouth. (there was 4 the day before haha).

I pulled it out, it was still breathing but it was all cut up and it looked like it had a broken leg, I had to "put it down".

His tummy never bothered him.

I was more bothered by it then he was!


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

I wold totally freak out if my dog killed something.Even a pigeon.Yet alone a bunny.I would be so sad and horrified.I think i wouldn't be able to look my dog the same way anymore.Poor soul!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I hate the killing part as well but what can I say,it's mother nature.
Living in the countryside,we are surrounded by them.Last night,DH counted 15 of them,on a 100 yd.
That aside,he did poop normally but no wabbit spotted.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Nothing you could have done.I agree,nature.Still,i would not be able to take it.!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

When Brooks was about a year old, he brought me a tiny bunny (alive), then ran back to where the nest was and got another one out. I put bunny #1 back in the nest and took Brooks inside. The next day he went back to the nest but Mama Rabbit had moved her babies somewhere else, I guess, because there were no more bunnies in the nest.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

No Easter Bunny visit for him next year!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Well,he seems to be fine and is,more than ever,on the lookout,for a squicky snack.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper swallowed a whole, full-grown squirrel once while DH was on watch and trying to pull it out of Copper's mouth.:doh: He also ate "things" he found on our trail ride. He never killed anything, but whatever was already dead was fair game to him and he never had a problem. The squirrel was just a few weeks after he had a tumor removed from his stomach too!

Other than the ewww/awwww factor I don't think you have anything to worry about other than tapeworms. I don't know if he might get any other kinds of worms, but your vet can give you some pills to give Titus just in case.

I'm sure Titus will be on the alert for more snacks now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Baby Bunny*

I am so sorry for the Baby Bunny and there are probably more that he will be looking for.

I also would just take a stool sample to the vet in a few days, so that they can check for any parasites!! Both Tonka and Tucker are on antibiotics, because vet said they have parasites from eating Rabbit Poop!!


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

Holden just killed a duck yesterday in front of my entire extended family... happy Mother's Day  I don't know if he would've tried eating it or not since I had him drop it as quick as I could. DH thinks he was just "playing" like he does with his stuffed ducks. I know it's just nature but it was still traumatizing. We have a lot of water fowl on the lake but they usually keep their distance from. Plus Holden's never shown much interest in them before. He's much too content with fetching pine cones. But apparently someone has been feeding these ducks because they came right up in the yard not 6 feet from where we were playing with the dog! By the time I noticed them it was too late.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

HoldensMom said:


> Holden just killed a duck yesterday in front of my entire extended family... happy Mother's Day  I don't know if he would've tried eating it or not since I had him drop it as quick as I could. DH thinks he was just "playing" like he does with his stuffed ducks. I know it's just nature but it was still traumatizing. We have a lot of water fowl on the lake but they usually keep their distance from. Plus Holden's never shown much interest in them before. He's much too content with fetching pine cones. But apparently someone has been feeding these ducks because they came right up in the yard not 6 feet from where we were playing with the dog! By the time I noticed them it was too late.


Dogs are predators and if they see an easy snack,they will try to catch it.
Like you,the killing is nasty but sadly,it's life.
If the duck or wabbit is not fast enough to escape,then,they wont survive, anyway.
Titus did catch another rabbit but I didn't allow him to it,as it was an adult one.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

HovawartMom said:


> If the duck or wabbit is not fast enough to escape,then,they wont survive, anyway


That's what my dad said. "Holden's just improving the duck gene pool"


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

HoldensMom said:


> That's what my dad said. "Holden's just improving the duck gene pool"


Exactly but I wish he wouldn't go,fo cute baby wabbits,lol!.


----------

